# Which Make / Type Of Rooflite? Pros & Cons?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi y'all

I'm going to replace one of my translucent Hartal rooflites with some sort of Clear one (What make & style I don't know - hence the advice needed) and I'm going to re-fit the Hartal one over the kitchen area.

My quandry is: I like the idea of the "Hinged leading edge" style, that give you a larger opening and obviously more airflow but can they be "Vented" in the rain, like the 5 way push-up style? And can they be set to permanent vent when locked shut? . . . . . . . . and then, which make? Fiamma, MPK, Omnivent, Mini Heki? 

The prices vary so much from make to make, there must be big differences me thinks.

what are people's experiances with the flip-up style and opinions on different makes?

Omnivent look good, as the supports are either side of the hole, thus leaving a totally open hole as opposed to the Fiamma which had a permanent "Bar" accross the opening.

Oh, and lastly, can you fit a rooflite where there has not been one before? like, where there are no wooden battens?

Fanx for your many immediate, informative & conclusive answers ;-}


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have recently had two of my roofllights replaced. Direct replacement for the one over the cab and one in the bathroom was the mini heki. Now allows much more light and when warm opens wide, also allows circulation when wet by opening on first catch. 1994 Swift Kontiki.
Hope this helps your decision.
Ian


----------

